# Installeren vanaf LiveCD, komt niet in root?

## hema

Beste Mensen,

Ik ben een poging aan het doen om gentoo te installeren. Heb netjes de livecd (uitgebreide versie) gedonwload.

Opstarten gaat goed, moet wel met -nofb opstarten anders loopt de computer vast.

Alleen nu komt het gedeelte wat volgens mij niet in de handleiding staat:

* Tijdens het opstarten vanaf de cd wordt er opeens gevraagd om een loginnaam en pasword??

Dit scherm gaat voorbij waarna GNOME opgestart wordt. Dit gaat allemaal goed, er is ook een connectie met internet.

Nu komen de problemen. Ik kan niet de snelle methode (GTK++) van installeren volgen omdat ik al een partitie op mijn schijf heb staan en deze niet kwijt wil.

Kortom ik wil via het uitgebreide handbook zelf partities aanmaken. Daarvoor moet ik in de root zijn. Echter dit lukt niet omdat ik niet via het pasword aangemeld ben.

Hoe los ik dit op?

----------

## Sub Zero

Als je gewoon een terminal opent vanop de live cd, dan kan je in die terminal "sudo su -" uitvoeren. Deze vraag geen paswoord en dan heb je een root shell.

----------

## hema

Bedankt, dat was een eenvoudig antwoord.

Discussie afgerond

----------

